# trainers



## as_cute_as_pie (May 21, 2007)

this may belong in fashion im not so sure?

anyway i want to start going to the gym and running and i only have one pair of trainers which i NEVER wear and are yeaaaaaaaaars old

so im looking to invest into a suitable pair that aren't too expenisve any ideas?


----------



## Fromageball (May 21, 2007)

I've had pretty much every brand of trainers at some point and my favorites are the ones I just bought by Diesel.  I've never had any Diesels before but these have some sort of cool insole that makes them extremely comfortable(plus they're cute, ha).  Good luck!


----------



## giz2000 (May 22, 2007)

Diesels are cute, but definitely not for running...look into Adidas, Nike and Asics for good running shoes.  Your best bet would be to go to a shoe store that specializes in running shoes and makes sure you get the right ones for your foot type, so you won't hurt yourself!


----------



## Hilly (May 22, 2007)

I have Nike Shox...i lik them for cross training, but not specifically for running.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 24, 2007)

also i have american size 6 feet meaning i can buy 'junior' trainers maybe a silly question but are the youth trainers different from the 'adults'?


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2007)

they're not made to be as pounded as adult trainers are, but you may be ok if you wear a good insole.
I have asics for running and love them. I have a pair of Shox and they're alright but they're kids' size (I have little feet too...) and they aren't as comfortable to run in. 

Asics, Nike, and Adidas are my favorite running shoes.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 26, 2007)

hey thanks
shimmer what kind of asics do you have?
im thinking about these any thoughts ?

http://www.sweatshop.co.uk/Details.cfm?ProdID=2206


----------



## Shimmer (May 26, 2007)

You know, I don't know what style they are. I got  them when I was in the army, and they're a bit worn, but those you linked to look like good shoes. Are you flat footed at all?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 26, 2007)

nope i have standard feet lol
i work in a shoe shop and people come in all the time and say well ive got feet that are... and list all their probelms and always say do you know what i mean?
ermm no my feet are as normal as they come lol


----------

